
7,541-Pcs Millennium Falcon Is the Largest, Most Desirable Lego Set Ever Created - polskibus
http://io9.gizmodo.com/this-7-541-piece-millennium-falcon-is-the-largest-most-1798426562
======
cafard
most desirable to whom?

------
joshmarinacci
Clearly not for children.

